# BEST oil for 2012 2.5L?



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Brand new 2012 2.5 

What is this engines favorite oil? I want to keep this simple but I can split into winter and regular seasons.

I plan on keeping the car for the long run. Dealer says 10,000 miles intervals. LOL F that. Especially the first oil change.


----------



## Monkeyslord1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have used royal purple once and didnt really are for it... But now i have been using motul 8100 x-cess 5w40 on my 06 2.5l rabbit for the past 5 oil changes and it works amazing... I'm going on 6500 miles right now and it still has a yellowish tint to it, like clean oil! I do some autocross, some quarter miles, and I drive a little aggressive... This oil is awesome an I would definitely recommend it... Also my brother who owns a 2010 gti 2.0t uses the same oil and he drives te same way with no problems... Hope this helps you with your purchase :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeyslord1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I order it from www.paragon-products.com... And it is a full synthetic


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Justin14 said:


> Brand new 2012 2.5
> 
> What is this engines favorite oil? I want to keep this simple but I can split into winter and regular seasons.
> 
> I plan on keeping the car for the long run. Dealer says 10,000 miles intervals. LOL F that. Especially the first oil change.


any oil that meets VW502.00 is fine year-round.....


----------



## Dickinsonken (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 2010 VW Jetta 2.5 with 48,000 miles todate. The dealer used Castrol and on the last change Valvoline. Now I'm doing my own oil changes etc. Currently using Mobil 0w-40. Since I've had the car the oil level drops so little on 10,000 changes that I can't measure it. The last oil change included 4,700 miles of hot Interstate driving. After it was changed I had the oil tested and basicly it had a lot of life left. Looks like the 2.5 is very easy on oils.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dickinsonken said:


> I have a 2010 VW Jetta 2.5 with 48,000 miles todate. The dealer used Castrol and on the last change Valvoline. Now I'm doing my own oil changes etc. Currently using Mobil 0w-40. Since I've had the car the oil level drops so little on 10,000 changes that I can't measure it. The last oil change included 4,700 miles of hot Interstate driving. After it was changed I had the oil tested and basicly it had a lot of life left. Looks like the 2.5 is very easy on oils.


I had always used Mobile 1. Before I got the VW people told me its a Castrol car so I assumed the suggestion would be Castrol. I just dont know.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I have an 07 Rabbit with the same 2.5L. I tried Mobil 0W40 one winter. It was OK for about the first 6000 KM, then the engine began to sound like a diesel. since then 5W40 all year long with no issue, even to -30C in the winter. Engine is still running great at 110,000 KM. As said, VW502 compliant and you are good.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Crazy not to take the free factory oil changes every 10k. If you want to do it every 5k find out what they're using and stick with it.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been using liqui moly 5w-40 in my 2009 2.5l for the past 30k miles and i think its the best oil. 
recently i have discovered their MoS2 anti friction additive and put that in my last oil change. the car runs very smoothly and should last a long time with its strong wear protection. also the car consistently achieves good MPG. 


this is an oil analysis from a friend u/n thygreyt in his 2009 2.5l using the same oil and molybdenum (MoS2) additive in his recent oil change. the report speaks for itself. 


















i guess they are the oil forum sponsor for a reason


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this oil is fantastic. 

the car runs PERFECT. it is a bit pricy but i dont really care. 

i've used it for +60k doing oil changes every 5k miles... as the report shows, the engine is WAY better than perfect.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

All of the service kits we send out are paired up with oil that meets factory specs, check out all our service kits and oil brands we carry -


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 08 2.5 Been using Pentosin 5w-40 so far so good


----------

